# früh aufstehen



## herrkeinname

En lunes tengo que levantarme temprano.

Ist die Stellung und der Gebrauch des Adverbs richtig?


----------



## sokol

herrkeinname said:


> En El lunes tengo que levantarme temprano.
> 
> Ist die Stellung und der Gebrauch des Adverbs richtig?


Ich glaube schon, aber "en lunes" ist, soviel ich weiss, falsch (das ist wohl eine Interferenz aus dem Deutschen ); warte aber vielleicht noch auf Bestätigung durch Muttersprachler.


----------



## herrkeinname

Danke, sokol. Natürlich ist "en" falsch. Ich habe mich wohl vertippt ;-)


----------



## Akrotiri

Ein schönes Verb für "früh aufstehen" ist "madrugar". "Levantarme temprano" ist aber auch richtig.


----------



## Lerma

Ich bin mit Akrotiri einverstanden. _*En lunes *_wird nicht auf Spanisch gesagt, obwohl teoretish korrect ist, wenn man _*los lunes *_meinen will.


----------



## Estopa

Lerma said:


> Ich bin mit Akrotiri einverstanden. _*En lunes *_wird nicht auf Spanisch gesagt, obwohl teoretish korrect ist, wenn man _*los lunes *_meinen will.



Los lunes.... = montags (jeden Montag)
El lunes...    = am Montag (an einem bestimmten Montag)

Hallo, Lerma, ich weiß nicht, ob ich richtig verstanden habe, was du sagen wolltest. Wie hast du das gemeint?

Saludos


----------



## Lerma

Estopa said:


> Los lunes.... = montags (jeden Montag)
> El lunes...    = am Montag (an einem bestimmten Montag)
> 
> Hallo, Lerma, ich weiß nicht, ob ich richtig verstanden habe, was du sagen wolltest. Wie hast du das gemeint?
> 
> Saludos



Hallo,
Du hast meine Meinung richtig interpretiert. Saludos


----------



## Sidjanga

Akrotiri said:


> Ein schönes Verb für "früh aufstehen" ist "madrugar". "Levantarme temprano" ist aber auch richtig.


Kann man sagen, wie es mein Eindruck ist, dass _madrugar _in jedem Fall nach "noch früher" klingt als _levantarse temprano_, 
und vielleicht auch danach, dass das frühe Aufstehen für diese Person eher nicht die Regel ist?

Dass ich finde, dass _madrugar _nach "noch früher" klingt, mag an meiner persönlichen Erfahrung mit dem Verb liegen (auf dem _Camino de Santiago_, wo "madrugar" in der Regel zwischen 5 und 6 Uhr morgens bedeutet).
Andererseits ist _la madrugada_ selbst ja tatsächlich die Zeit vor/bis Tagesanbruch. 
_levantarse temprano_ hingegen kann ja auch einfach bedeuten kann, dass jemand sonntags normalerweise um 10 aufsteht, und dann, wenn er etwas besonderes vorhat, mal "früh aufsteht" und "schon" um 8 aus dem Bett steigt. Hier (sonntags um 8) würde man nicht unbedingt _madrugar _verwenden, oder doch?

Und zu "die Regel oder nicht": Wenn jemand jeden Tag um fünf oder sechs aufsteht, um dann in die Arbeit zu gehen, würde man da eher _(tiene que) madrugar _oder _(tiene que) levantarse (muy) temprano_ verwenden?


----------



## ANTÍA

Estopa aclara todo:
am Montag.- (an einem bestimmten Montag)

Para los que estudiamos alemán nos ayudan mucho las contestaciones a alguien que estudia español.
En lunes mi sería para mi la correcta traducción literal del alemán.
(am Montag)


----------



## Estopa

Sigianga said:


> Kann man sagen, wie es mein Eindruck ist, dass _madrugar _in jedem Fall nach "noch früher" klingt als _levantarse temprano_,
> und vielleicht auch danach, dass das frühe Aufstehen für diese Person eher nicht die Regel ist?



Für mich sind beide Ausdrücke austauschbar. Ich finde außerdem, dass der Gebrauch nichts damit zu tun hat, ob man regelmässig od. nur gelegentlich früh aufsteht (od. aufstehen muss).

Madrugar = levantarse temprano = levantarse pronto

In deinem Beispiel könnte man beides sagen:
Tengo que madrugar para ir al trabajo
Tengo que levantarme pronto/temprano para ir al trabajo

Was meinen die anderen?

Gruss


----------



## Exilbayer

El lunes tengo que levantarme temprano -> este lunes, el lunes inmediatamente siguiente al dia en el que se habla

Los lunes tengo que levantarme temprano = Todos los lunes tengo que levantarme temprano


----------



## Exilbayer

Akrotiri said:


> Ein schönes Verb für "früh aufstehen" ist "madrugar". "Levantarme temprano" ist aber auch richtig.


 

No me parece que madrugar sea un verbo para frueh aufstehen. Podriamos claro estar hablando de una diferencia cultural; pero en el Peru, si yo madrugo, me levanto  a las 5 AM.  Y esque madrugar viene de madrugada. Y la madrugada es antes de las 6 de la mañana.  Si me levanto temprano me levanto a las 6 o 7 de la mañana. Levantarse a las 9 de la mañana ya no se considera levantarse temprano.


----------

